
Introducing the HTML "PORTAL" tag – Make loading disappear - feross
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2zqwMBBvIs&list=PLNYkxOF6rcIDA1uGhqy45bqlul0VcvKMr&index=15&t=0s
======
awalias
I find the UX patterns in the demo section pretty jarring. Having new pages
animate in from off screen feels like it requires a fair amount of cognitive
load to model the navigation hierarchy in your head (especially on a per
application basis)

~~~
feross
Agreed. I think the tag has potential but the UX they demoed it with is just
not good.

